# Toilet Paper or Cloth Wipes for big people?



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Since you're washing cloth diapers anyway, and most of us have learned the beauty and glory of having a mini shower by the toilet, why not spray ourselves when we potty and then wipe ourselves dry with a nice cloth wipe? I even already have a pail right by the toilet for the sprayed-dipes, in addition to my regular pail by the changing table for the just-peed-on dipes, so I can' t think of a SINGLE reason not to use the sprayer and then dry with a wipe for myself, too. All in the name of saving a few trees to leave behind for our babies, right?

Or is there something I'm missing and that's why toilet paper is still the norm even for CDing families? I've thought about it enough that as soon as my new purchase of (hemp fleece on one side cute print cotton on the other side) wipes get here I'm going to start doing it and see how it goes. Don't know if DH will ever agree to my crunchy ways, but maybe he will come around when he sees how much SOFTER the cloth is than our yucky TP.

Thanks for responding, I'm totally interested in hearing if anyone else has gotten cloth-addicted for every possible household need or if it's just cute diapers! (I still use kleenex, but am starting to think about using preemie sized indian unbleachef prefolds for cleaning and for wiping up messes, exclusively--they work so great).


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

funny you started this thread now....i've been thinking about the whole tp or cw thing a lot. but i kinda felt if i spoke it out loud it would sound a bot too out there. it does make perfect sense though and just imagine how much paper you could save. and money!!!
dh is constantly complaining when i buy the cheap tp cause it's not soft enough for his sensitive butt







: but he'd probably think i've gone completely crazy when i would suggest using nice soft cw for us too, niot just for ds.
what is it about dh's and why are their heads so hard???


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

I actually just started doing this yesterday LOL! Seriously it isn't that big a deal (I didn't mention it to DH just because he already thinks I am loopy LOL but I decided that I would much prefer it and like you said the mini shower is attached to my toilet anyhow!)

Steph


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

I voted cloth-as I have recently made the switch myself







I have made lots of nice wipes from old receiving blankets-very soft for sure! I can tell you now, I will never buy paper for myself again-though my teenage son would rather die than try cloth for himself-but I figure at least I am doing my part. I have also stopped by paper towels-I have made lots of cloth napkins and several cloth towels (also out of receiving blankets LOL)-and figure by this time next year-I will have no nasty paper products left! YIPPEEE
Shan


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

I use cloth for most things in the house. I just got 40 hankies (cotton) online. We have a few but not enough.
I use cloth napkins, cloth washies for wiping kids faces and hands, cloth paper towels, etc.
BTW, there are some REALLY cool "shell wipes" at www.hiddenpearlcreations.com. You should check them out if you're interested in using cloth


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Sorry, but the messes dh has to deal with sometimes call for TP. I can't even imagine washing cloth wipes that he's used. If we had a bidet, I would consider it, but otherwise, no way.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

We've been using FBW's (Family Bathroom Wipes, or Flannel Bum Wipes - take your pick







) for about 2 years now, and would not go back to TP unless there was no way for us to do diaper laundry (so that means NEVER)
There are sooooo many benefits to using cloth for yourself, even if it is just part of the time, or just a few family members - women use so much TP in the course of a day! We were going through a roll a day, but when me & my girls switched to cloth, it went down to one roll a WEEK. After we ran out of TP, I never bought any more.


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

We don't use paper towels or any other household paper products, but we do use TP. I definitely cannot imagine washing DH's wipes, or telling him I wanted him to use cloth. Ugghhhh.... I know, I know, I am a hypocrite, but there is something so much less GROSS about baby poop.







I don't think we will ever go that far, but who knows - we used to use paper towels, disposable napkins and disposable diapers - anything is possible!

XOXO


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Nobody ever said that to make the switch to cloth FBW's, you have to convince your husband to do the same. That seems to be the biggest hangup - the DH factor. But they can still use TP while you use FBW's.....and I can guarantee that if you have small children who like to use monstrous amounts of TP, you'll have far fewer toilet emergencies with the FBW's. (I think we've only ever flushed 2 - oops!)

Here's another way to think of it - when your baby starts eating table-foods, do you all of a sudden stop CDing, because their poop is all of a sudden more "gross"? If not, what is the difference between baby-eating-solids poop and DH poop? Is there any?


----------



## Glitterbeam (Jul 26, 2002)

I told DH I was going to start using cloth for me and just for pee, and he had such a violent disgusted reaction I dropped it. I pee SO much. I use probably half a roll a day just by myself.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

I use cloth for my pee. It's absolutely amazing how much less TP we use.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

We use tp and flushable wipes. Currently we have a problem with a 3 yr old flushing things down the toilet that should not be. Wash clothes are one.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

i thought that would happen....i just suggested the switch to dh and got an eyeroll and a "tsss". ok, i'll make the switch alone....see who's butt is gonna be the happier one!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I tried the cloth for pee for awhile, but then I got pg and hit first tri. I collected them in a little bucket next to the toilet and it started smelling like a diaper pail. I can't justify wasting the water to wash them daily. I would wash them with my wash rags since dd was nearly potty trained and didn't wash dipes that often.

I may decided to do that again someday, but for now we just use paper.

Darshani


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

I made some single-use (then wash) hankies out of hemp/cotton fleece (didn't have to be hemmed, yay!), and we love 'em. We just throw them in the poopy pail after each use. Very sanitary, much nicer than kleenexes (the cloth doesn't disintegrate if you blow hard), and obviously better for the envt since we're washing dipes anyway. I'm not sure if it would be environmentally beneficial if I didn't wash cloth dipes and had to launder the wipes separately, because it would use a lot of water for a tiny load and we used recycled kleenex (and toilet paper) anyway. I just started using these after I pee too, because I waste so much TP on my pees. After wiping, I just toss them in the poopy pail that we keep in the bathroom. I considered using them for adult poo too, but didn't want to have to deal with spraying adult poo off of these tiny wipes (about 4" x 4") or off our bottoms. We have a dog washer attached to our showerhead rather than a proper mini-shower, and the pressure is high enough that I think it would be a mess if we tried to spray ourselves off after pooping...


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm just wondering why most of you assume that the poop would get on the wipes--those mini showers have really high pressure jet streams of water comin' out of them, and blast your toush clean, man. Then you basically would just use the wipe to dry yourself, and it wouldn't even be soiled....right? Am I missing something? I already use the sprayer to clean myself after pooping and there isn't anything left when I dry off with TP, so that's why I'm thinking that the gross-factor would be NIL with wipes....


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

We use cloth for pee too, but we don't have a mini-shower. . . it's on my list, though!

It was actually Dp's idea for us to use cloth. I was initially grossed out, but when pressed for reasons couldn't really think of any.

And, truthfully, it's been lovely.

Question: Does the mini-shower spray warm water? I can't imagine spraying my bottom with cold water!

Lex


----------



## Azadeh (May 26, 2003)

Wow! Now, I never thought of that and I wonder why not... It seems like common sense now that I think about it. Duh! Can't wait to make different stacks for each bathroom... Maybe even sew different prints for us than the ones for the kids...

Thanks for starting this thread!










Azadeh


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

My dh has told me that as long as we have two bathrooms, it's okay if I want to use cloth. But if we have only one bathroom in our house (we may be moving), then no cloth toilet paper! LOL

Actually, I'm planning to switch to cloth products for AF, and I'm contemplating the paper towles/napkins thing. What I really want is some cloth grocery bags. I think I just need to do a bit more research as to what type of fabric one might use for cloth tp, paper towels, hankies, etc. Then perhaps I might switch.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Butterflymom_
*those mini showers have really high pressure jet streams of water comin' out of them, and blast your toush clean, man.*
























They certainly do have a nice spray :LOL Yes, it's cold water, but it surprisingly doesn't feel bad or too chilly. I thought I was the only one using my mini-shower on myself :LOL (we still use TP though.... I'll have to rethink that)
amy


----------



## kathryn5kids (Dec 7, 2003)

Hee, Hee, I'm new to cloth diapering in general and when I first saw the poll of toilet paper I laughed. When I started to read it I though, wow why not. I mean we women do you tons of toilet paper for our pee's. Plus when I accidentally run out and I have nothing to use I end up using a wash cloth, so now I figured why not. I'm going to switch to cloth toilet paper too. Now I'm with wawoof. We don't have a squirt washer or what's that word badet SP?, but I could NOT clean the poop off my hubby's cloth. NO way I mean I have to air out the bathroom for aka Al Bundy! Ha, HA, but I could use the cloth on my 5, 2, and 1 1/2 year old. My five year old still asks me to wipe his bottom because he doesn't do a good enough job. My two older ones 6 and 7, hmmm I would think the pee part is ok, but I'm not too keen about the poo poo part. Just have to try and find out. Oh and I'm sure my husband will be like pageta's DH, to keep my cloths in one bathroom but his eyes will be rolling. (Yeah just wait till he sees we rarely need to buy TP! HA, HA!)


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Butterflymom_
*those mini showers have really high pressure jet streams of water comin' out of them, and blast your toush clean, man. Then you basically would just use the wipe to dry yourself,*
Holy NEVER going to happen Batman. I could just picture the look on dh face if I tried to explain that!

I use cloth during af, and that includes cloth wipes. If I remember to have them by the toilet I'll use them for pee.

So, would I need to have a little stack marked "guest" :LOL


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Aherne_
*So, would I need to have a little stack marked "guest" :LOL*
OMG, I am LMAO!!!







:LOL







:LOL







:LOL

I can just see the little (laminated, of course, in case of mis-spraying) instruction card for the mini-shower in the cute little doily lined basket with the wipes embroidered _GUEST_ . LOLOLOL :LOL I am just imagining the look on my assistant's face when she comes over, she already thinks I am WAY nuts.







for using cloth dipes, making my own baby food, buying organic, pumping breastmilk (past tense), and most recently refusing a FREE Barbie doll for my 13m old daughter. :LOL

Mehndi Mama - You are so right, of course... But....

Quote:

Here's another way to think of it - when your baby starts eating table-foods, do you all of a sudden stop CDing, because their poop is all of a sudden more "gross"? If not, what is the difference between baby-eating-solids poop and DH poop? Is there any
to me there is a difference. I love my DD's poops







. I love watching her poop and I almost like the way they smell. OK, I admitted it.







. DH's are a whole other story. I am just not there yet with the cloth wipes, but you are almost convincing me to use them for me, for pee. I am NOT going there with the mini-shower though, that thing is COLD!!! Brrr....
XOXO


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by penny31_
*I am just not there yet with the cloth wipes, but you are almost convincing me to use them for me, for pee. I am NOT going there with the mini-shower though, that thing is COLD!!! Brrr....
XOXO*
My mini shower actually starts off sort of warm (from the water left in the hose) and then goes cool...it actually feels pretty refreshing especially since I have a tendancy to hemoroids and they suggest a cool rinse for them anyhow LOL!

But seriously just think of all the TP we could all save if we just used cloth for pee! And am I the only one who just throws the wipes into the diaper pail? Its sitting right in front of me anyhow LOL!

Steph


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Honestly I tried this for a while, but it got out of hand. My 3 year old would throw them in the potty and bye bye wipes. My 5 year old admitted to doing it too. I tried everything, I tried running in there and watching, but she would get angry and ended up not wanting to use them at all. So it is TP for us. I have a septic tank, and if the wipes go down there, there is no telling what sort of mess I will have on my hands.








My husband said NO WAY, actually it was "Trust me, you don't want to wash what I do" :LOL
My 5 year old will ask me for a "soft wipe" before she goes most of the time, I keep them in a basket on the back of the toilet, so far it is me and my 5 year old, that is good enough for me. Maybe when Anna gets a little older she will understand, and want to switch herself. Right now we have to do what works for us. I feel like I am doing my part, and I am satisfied


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Butterflymom_
*I'm just wondering why most of you assume that the poop would get on the wipes--those mini showers have really high pressure jet streams of water comin' out of them, and blast your toush clean, man. Then you basically would just use the wipe to dry yourself, and it wouldn't even be soiled....right? Am I missing something? I already use the sprayer to clean myself after pooping and there isn't anything left when I dry off with TP, so that's why I'm thinking that the gross-factor would be NIL with wipes....*
You are just missing that not everyone has a bidet or even wants one for their CDs. I am on my third child and still don't have a mini shower. I would like a bidet, though, actually, for myself. Anyone have Mrs. Bidet at their local Home Depot and want to send me one?
Also, spraying the poop off MY butt is a whole different ball game than spraying it off dh's hairy butt. No less than a shower will do it for dh at times.
And what's this about the women using sooo much TP? I hardly went through any tp before I got married. A roll would last me sooo long. Then dh and his hairy butt came along and the toilet is getting clogged with huge wads of the stuff and we have to buy it at Costco! HE is the one that uses all the TP in our house. Part of it is he's poo-phobic. He uses huge amounts cuz he's afraid he might accidentally get some on his hand if he doesn't. It might seep through any less than 15 layers.







:


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

Also, spraying the poop off MY butt is a whole different ball game than spraying it off dh's hairy butt. No less than a shower will do it for dh at times.
AMEN SISTER






















:LOL


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Quote:

I can just see the little (laminated, of course, in case of mis-spraying) instruction card for the mini-shower in the cute little doily lined basket with the wipes embroidered GUEST . LOLOLOL
Hee hee hee!

We have ours in a basket (no, I don't separate the family's wipes from "guest" wipes, just like I don't for towels. I wash them, they get clean, just like diapers do.), and a little sign is stuck on the cupboard door that says something like " Our family has discontinued the use of paper tissue products - please make use of the wipes provided in the basket, and place them in the diaper pail after use. Hankies can be found in the basket on the toilet tank."

I have a friend that just warns her guests that they use cloth, and they are free to bring thier own TP if they want. She said she had one friend hold out on using the cloth for a looooong time, but after one emergency where he didn't have a choice, he's never bothered to bring TP with him again.

I have another friend who made her DH look at his butt in a mirror after wiping with TP, and then again after wiping with a dampened cloth







I guess it convinced him completely......'cause, uh, TP shreds and gets balled up in places & stuff, IYKWIM....

We don't have a mini-shower at our house. But then, I'm not super-fastidious about getting all the poop off of the diaper before it goes into the pail, either. So the amount of ickies on the wipes that go into the pail doesn't even come close to some of the diapers that go in there! I guess if you have a big problem with poop in the washing machine, that might not be the best thing for your family.

But anyway, like I said - it doesn't have to be an all or nothing kind of deal (that's what I did, but most of the FBW-ers that I know didn't). You can always do it by yourself, or just for pee, or whatever. But you CAN be ruthless - I told DH that once the TP was gone, I would not be buying any more. He could go buy it himself if he wanted it. Apparently it was not important enough for him, as he's never bought TP since we ran out.


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

I have been using cw for a few months now. I love it. So much softer and I don't get little bits of tp left on my yoni. Dh won't use them for some reason. Oh well, with just me using them it really saves on the amount of tp we go through.

Also the tp we buy is made from recycled paper, so I don't feel too bad about letting dh and guest use tp. But I will teach my kids to use cw.


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

"I have another friend who made her DH look at his butt in a mirror after wiping with TP, and then again after wiping with a dampened cloth







I guess it convinced him completely......'cause, uh, TP shreds and gets balled up in places & stuff, IYKWIM....

"

OMG ROFL!!! I could never imagine my dh submitting to a request such as that!


----------



## StephanieK (Aug 28, 2003)

I"ve been thinking of this for a while. A few months ago, at MDC healthy home and body, there was a thread on reusable items. I was not the only one that thought "bathroom wipes were used to clean the bathroom!:LOL When I realized what they were i was







! Now that I'm using cloth wipes for the boy, It makes a lot of sense. This would give me total justification for buying some new (girly) wipes from emibeans and darling diapers, right?
I have been lusting after them for quite a while, since the serging on my basic flannel wipes has been done in by velcro. I just couldn't justify it before, but now... I think I will need several dozen more, if I wash dipes every 3 days! I don't have a mini-shower yet since the babe is going on four months, but now I am thinking of getting one. Come to think of it, I have always, since I was a little girl, wanted to get a cleaner butt in the bathroom.

Now, I don't think DH will get on board right away, I'll just start and he will probably catch on when he see's how much we are saving (we are both big suckers for saving money). I think I'll probably keep a few rolls around for guests, but check with me in a couple months.









My best friend recently informed me she thinks I'm crunchy. It wasn't the sling or the cloth that pushed me over the edge in her book, but THE KEEPER. She will think this is just too much!!!

So, I'm SERIOUSLY thinking of switching (ordering wipes tomorrow)

Stephanie
Getting crunchier and crunchier


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

we dont use any disposable products in this house. we use cloth wipes 100% of the time and i would never use scratchy toilet paper!

we dont have a 'mini shower' or anything else like that. you know,humans arent born with a deep disgust for themselves and their bodily functions. it is something that is wrongfully engrained in them during their childhood. i think it is sad that pepole think their AF is gross,and their baby's poo is gross, and their own is soo gross that we should use disposable things to make sure we never have to deal with it again.









for those of you afraid your dh will cringe- didnt happen here. dh is the biggest advocate of cloth in this house, and would never switch back. you would be suprised how rough all TP really is on those delicate areas- make the switch to soft cloth and you'll cringe whenever you are forced to use TP out of the home!

we have a little covered wet pail for wipes by the toilet. we throw them in the diaperwash. never had any trouble with the wash method.

i know a few peopleIRL who also use cloth- it is not like it is totally weird. it wasnt, for example, too long ago that everyone did.

tabitha


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

My DP and I got to talking about this tonight. It started out as an argument about toilet paper versus cloth diapers for wiping up a baby pee puddle on the bathroom floor. He used toilet paper; I said that was wasteful and he should have just blotted it up with a cloth diaper. He said toilet paper was cheap and it would be more expensive to add to the amount of laundry we did by using (and then washing) a diaper. I said that was silly; I'd have to do laundry anyway, and adding one diaper to it wouldn't make any difference. But he claimed that regularly using diapers for cleanup instead of toilet paper or paper towels would mean quite a few extra loads of laundry over the course of a year, and the extra electricity to run the washer and dryer and heat the water, and the cost of the extra detergent, would end up costing us more than the paper would. I brought up the environmental impact, but he thought doing laundry was probably worse for the environment than using paper, or at least no better - there's the electricity and water you use, and then the impact of the detergent manufacturing and packaging processes.

So then I mentioned that I had read this thread about people using cloth instead of toilet paper for cleaning themselves, and he said he thought it was a foolish idea, because he was quite sure that it would actually be more expensive to do the extra laundry than to buy toilet paper, and no better for the environment, either. (He does agree, though, that cloth diapers are probably better for the environment and cheaper to use than disposables - because disposable diapers are made of more than just paper, and they're a lot more expensive than toilet paper.)

I'm not at all sure my DP is right, but I guess I'm not sure he's wrong, either. So how about it, guys? Are you really sure that using cloth is cheaper or more environmentally sound than using toilet paper? If so, WHY are you sure?


----------



## StephanieK (Aug 28, 2003)

I think cloth wipes would be better all around because they are so small, I could put them into an already full load of laundry with no problem. In other words, I don't think I would have to do ANY more laundry at all.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

Daffodil-

here is what your dh is missing :

if you are using normal TP, you are contributing to the evil of dioxin production through chlorine bleaching of paper; there is really no greater threat to our planet than this. it is not just 'paper', it is much more, when you buy the cheap on-sale TP. it could only be cheaper if you were not using cloth diapers as well, like stephanie said wipes can be thrown in a load you would have run anyway had you not been using wipes.

if you use recycled ,unbleached (or non chlorine bleached) TP, kudos to you and your family, but because it is more expensive you are spending even more to wipe your bum. (if money is the point..)yeah, that $$ is going too a great cause, which is why the rolls we have around for guests are of this type. but it is still going down the toilet and never being reused. the roll, the paper, all the resources used to recycle it...

If you are washing your own cloth diapers, wash them with natural detergent. invest in a low water machine (a front loader) that is energy efficient. these things will save you $ and save the world at the same time. i buy Bi-O-Kleen in bulk and have paid $50 for a 2 years' supply of laundry detergent. (living green doesnt have to be expensive!)

as far as using cloth to wipe up spills, it is all we do, we have no paper towels,no TP, no disposable dishrags or who knows what else they make these days. the bottomline is, a reusable item is better for our world and our family's health. it also happens to save us tons of money, which helps us afford our organic diet.

but the point i think a lot of people miss is that it is,like cloth diapers and cloth mama pads, more comfortable. my dh isnt just _sooo crunchy_ he has to use cloth wipes, he prefers them because they feel better. justlike we use cloth and soft wool on ds because i cant imagine how awful it feels to wear plastic,and i refuse to put chemical laden paper and plastic in my panties. i dont care *what* that costs,yk?

but, as it happens, it is better for the environment, it is better for our health,and it is easier on our budget.! horray!

tabitha


----------



## 2boys1husband3cats (Nov 12, 2003)

Quote:

before I got married. A roll would last me sooo long. Then dh and his hairy butt came along and the toilet is getting clogged with huge wads of the stuff and we have to buy it at Costco! HE is the one that uses all the TP in our house.
That is totally how things are at my house too! I used maybe 4 rolls of TP a month - then I got married and my husband can go through that many *double* rolls a week!

I'm very interested in this - does anyone have suggestions on how I can get my hubby to go for it? I'm having a hard enough time convincing him that it's safe for me to use Mama Cloth (he thinks it will increase my risk for infection).


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

help me... I'm falling into the abyss of crunchiness... cloth TP... ack... _I think we're gonna do it!_


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Let go of the edge, Pam.....just let yourself fall!
We crunchy mama's actually land quite softly :LOL


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

catch me stell!

a
h
h
h
h
h
h
h
!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

*squish* (Damn! :LOL)


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

doncha mean ... *crunch*

_ouch, i've landed on some teeny tiny bamoo skewers!_


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Dammit, Pam, you broke my toothpicks! Um, I mean knitting needles!
For a crunchy gal, I'm pretty squishy


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

tee hee! :LOL


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

We don't use FCW, but I may begin to consider it now after reading all of your posts. I'm wondering, what do you all do when company comes over? Do you pull out a roll of tp or expect them to use the FCW's.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

If I kept TP around for guests, DH & DS would use it all up, and there wouldn't be any for guests when we needed it. So I expect them to use FBW's just like the rest of us. They are free to bring their own TP if they want, but none of them do. I don't have many guests at my house, though.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

we have some seventh generation TP way up high on a shelf where no one can reach it (ds likes to put in in the bath water,ick) but dh wouldnt use it no matter what. he (and i) hate TP.

all our guests though use the wipes. we dont have a lot of guests, and those we do have either use cloth wipes at their home or dont mind using ours.

tabitha


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi guys!

OK, I know I said

Quote:

I don't think we will ever go that far
just a few days ago, but I have been using cloth for the last 2 days just to try it, and it really is so much nicer. Who knew! I think we may switch. I can't believe I am saying that. OMG







:. I will DEFINITELY keep a box of tissues or something for guests, none of the people I know would even know what to do with a cloth wipe, LOL.

OK, now someone needs to make the following (or tell me if they already exisit):

A divided (discreetly sized) wetbag for carrying wipes to and from the bathroom at work.

A wipes holder that hangs from the TP roll holder so it doesn't look like we are just OUT of TP, LOL.

You guys are such a CRUNCHY influence!







My friends would just die if they knew, LOL. :LOL

XOXO


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I have always used cloth to wipe my kids (oldest is 6 1/2, still has trouble getting himself clean so I help) because TP is impossible to wipe someone else's butt with! It shreds up and doesn't cover your hand while you're wiping and... yuck. Anyway, so I have been definitely thinking about switching myself. Right now I just put the kid's wipes right in the laundry basket and honestly it doesn't smell up the room. But I would like to put something in the bathroom for me (and my husband if he decides to do it) to put the used wipes in until wash time. I'm just worried about smell. What do you all use as a natural deoderizer? Does baking soda work?


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Whatever you use in the diaper pail will work in the wipes container for deodorizing - I use a mix of baking soda & lavender oil....and I go heavy on the lavender, because it does a REALLY good job!

In one of our bathrooms, I removed the TP roll-holder, and screwed a wire basket to the wall where it used to be. Ta-daaa! A wipes basket! Then I just put my little "dear guests" instruction sign above it, and put a covered pail on the other side of the toilet. I also put a basket of hankies (they're just single-layer flannel wipes) on the top of the toilet tank (where most people stash a tissue box).


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Mehndi Mama,
Do your guests ever think that it's a little wierd or gross?


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

i cant answer for mehndi mama,

but my guests never think it is weird or gross. i think this is because i dont really invite people like that over to my house. i mean, you have friends, you have to have a common mindset at least, especially IMO when it comes to respecting the earth and our bodies. even those guests who dont use cloth themselves use at least recycled TP and think it is really cool that we use cloth. and none of them dont not use cloth because it is 'gross' (it isnt gross- where do people get that idea? what would make it 'gross'?) they simply dont have washing machines and the like.

my mother also thinks it is great,though she has to use a public washroom and doesnt use cloth herself.

anyone who gave it any amount of *reasonable* thought would simply have to understand that it is a wonderful thing and not gross in any way.

tabitha


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I use cloth for my pee when I remember. I think I'd die if I had to wash dh's poopy wipes though.... he's not good about spraying anything off (and I bought the minishower primarily as a 'gadget' for him!). I pee a zillion times a day and would probably clog the toilet with the amount of paper I'd use (I don't flush every time I pee), and the diaper pail is right beside the toilet anyway.

I still use paper for poop.


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Stell got to me a long time ago - I've used cloth tp off & on for two years or so. I was always someone who used a major WAD of tp & I *always* got it wet or bought throw away washies to make sure my ample bottom was clean. I was always horrified at the thought of having "satelites" (sp?) yk, the little balls of tp that get stuck in your bum hole - we called them satelites because they're orbiting the "moon". :LOL :LOL If you don't think you have 'em, you'd be surprised. Little lint balls from the tp get stuck in there... geeeeerrrrooooossss.

DH thinks that cloth tp is the absolute most disgusting thing ever & will not use cloth. He won't even use a wet wipe down there. I think dry tp & dry cloth is gross because you just smear the poop around. I cannot feel clean until I have some moisture to tidy up


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

tabitha,

I don't personally think it is gross. If we had a mini-shower, I might consider it myself, but we don't use one for our diapers. I am considering using cloth for pee, now that I have read all these posts, but I don't think I would expect my guests to use cloth. This is what seems weird about it to me. You don't share underwear even when they are clean. (How many of you have ever bought used underwear?) I've never bought a used diaper for dd. But you are expected to share used wipes (even though they are clean, it still seems a little weird to me.) I could do it with my family, but if I went to someone else's house and they used cloth exclusively, it would be a little wierd to me to use their wipes. That's just me.
About having friends with like mindsets, I don't think that it is imperative that all of my friends believe in cloth or use recycled tp. Currently, we are not using recycled tp, it's just something I never thought about. It takes awhile to change your mindset about things like this. We just made the switch to cloth diapers 5 months ago. I have several friends that I am friends with for other reasons. Cloth, saving the environment, etc., are not my only directions in life. I have many other things that I share with my friends (my faith, my career, history, etc...). I know many people that would probably be grossed out a little by the thought of using our wipes if they came to our house to visit, and I will not stop inviting them over. They are still our friends. Friends don't have to agree about everything. Anyway, this post was started to talk about both sides of the coin here, so I'm just expressing my view on this. I'm not trying to upset anyone here. I just don't think it is so black and white for most people.


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

My husband gets rolled up little pieces in there from time to time (completely sickening to me), but I don't. I don't scrub my butt the way he does, for pieces to rip off in there. Front to back one time each with 2 -3 size-of-poo appropriate new wads, and the tp is usually in tact.
OMG. Did I just describe my butt wiping technique online?


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

The idea of it being gross comes from the fact that there are many diseases, parasites, and bacterial infections that are past through fecal matter, tabitha. It is a good thing that people view fecal matter as unsanitary, beacause it certainly IS. And unless you are using bleach or extrmely high temperatures to wash your wipes, there is potential for bacteria to breed in them. Even if all of the pathogens, etc. that may cause any type of infection are killed in regular wash routines, people like to be on the safe side, and since most people are not sure what is and isn't killed, and hospitals use autoclaves (sp?) to sterilize such things, people tend to be concerned that their home wash routines may be inadequate. I don't know if I'm making any sense. Just trying to explain why I think people think it's gross.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

like i have mentioned several times in this thread,i keep Tp for my guests as well. few/none of them opt to use it but that is their choice.

it is not that i weed out my friends based on how they feel about cloth, as i also said many of my friends dont use cloth tp. it is that, in the normal course of bonding in my life, it happens that my friends all feel strongly about the environment. no, it is not the center of my life, but it is an important part of who i am, just as i am opposed to circ, and somehow none of my friends happen to have circumcised. does that mean i would break off friendships if they did? i dont know, i have never had that happen. it seems i have just got a group of friends who have similar sensibilities. we all use cloth diapers,too. we all breastfeed. how is it that we have so much in common? there are just as many things we dont agree on, but the *really important* stuff, we do agree on. by really important i mean things that are important to *us*, and these things are quite individual choices. it happens that living green is really important to me and to my friends & family. it may sound a little 'elite' but perhaps it is just that i live in a progressive area and there are plenty of people that feel the way i do about living green, and parenting.

i understand why people think fecal matter is gross. but why think cloth wipes are gross? the vast majority of 'gross' complaints i have heard had not to do with disease but 'using a wet wipe down there'. it sounds a lot to me like what pople say about coth diapers, and cloth pads. how many use diaper service? i did, when ds was new.and no, my service did not use bleach (if it had i would never have used it). the temperatures reached in drying (even at home) are sanitary. we also use tea tree oil as a disinfectant. i have had people ask, do they get clean in the wash? how do you wash them? and i just tell them the truth. i am quite confident of my washing routine.

and if you think fecal matter is really that gross, why wipe with something that doesnt get it off your skin? when you change your dc's dipe, would you just smear the poop around with a dry piece of paper? why would you do that to yourself?

we bathe often in the us because otherwise we'd be 'stinky'or 'dirty'. but we just smear our poop around all day with a dry piece of paper. hmmm.

i am not trying to be argumentative, i am just explaining the logic behind my choice.

i dont make my guests use the wipes, i keep paper around for them. i dont expect everyone to want to use my wipes. i am also not irrationally afraid of disease. i keep myself strong and my immune system working like it should. i wash everything well without chemicals that hurt the earth.

scheelimama, i hope you make a choice you are comfortable with. it has to be one that *you* feel good about. yeah,i would like to see everyone in the world refusing to use chlorine bleached products and using cloth on their babies. but i cant make anyone's decision for them. all i can do is share my choices and the reasons behind them, and raise children who are comfortable with their bodies and love the earth.

tabitha


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Well said, tabitha.
Let me just point out one other thing, though. I wipe poop off my bottom with TP, I don't just smear it around. I'm very careful not to wipe in such a way that smears it around. Although you may be more correct about the smearing around idea when it comes to how my DH wipes HIMself! ROFL You are so right, though, that you can get the area so much cleaner with a wet wipe. I figure that's what my crack is for, though. When it is closed, it's like an inner sanctum for the germs to be and stay until the next shower. LOLOL And it's just MY germs and MY residuals in there, yk? Not somebody else's.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

tabitha,

I totally understand your argument. Living where you do probably allows you to have more friends with similar ideas to yours. I live in a progressive area for Kansas, but it's still Kansas, and doesn't even come close to California. Still, I have quite a few friends who breastfeed and cloth diaper. But, the majority of my friends don't breastfeed, cd, or are green even the tiniest bit. I think that is mainly because I didn't care about using cloth until 5 months ago. It was something I had never considered, until I went to an AP meeting and saw several babies in cloth and realized how easy it could be. I don't have an issue with this idea being unsanitary; to me it's just a little wierd to use the same wipes that have touched another persons bum. I love cloth, and I use cloth pads, and have begun the process of switching to cloth in other areas (hankies, napkins, etc...) but I'm still a bit of a newbie to cloth. I understand and respect all that you had to say, and now that I realize where you live, it really makes much more sense. Plus, it sounds like you've been living this kind of lifestyle for awhile, which is why most of your friends have similar habits. I think using cloth in the bathroom is a great idea, and I will probably switch within the next year because of everyone's inspiration.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Quote:

(How many of you have ever bought used underwear?)
That would be me. If it's in good shape, why not? I wash it, it gets clean. No prob.

I don't have many guests to my house. Those that do come are either good friends, or family. All know that I do not buy TP, and that if they don't want to use the family's wipes, they are free to bring their own roll. But nobody brings TP to my house....so I guess none of my guests find it particularly repugnant.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:

I thought I was the only one using my mini-shower on myself
We had one installed not only for dipes, but for my IL's from India. They have something similar to that installed on their toilets and we wanted them to feel like home.  I only use that on myself in the summers. Too cold for my bum right now!!!









Dh likes to do his job, then he immediately washes his rear in the bathtub. A childhood habit that IMO wastes a LOT of water because he has to wait until it's warm first.

And talking about TP use, I've never seen us go through so much of it in our lives! We used to buy a CostCo pack every 6 mos. and now it's about every 2 mos. Thanks to my pg I'm using the bathroom a lot. To top it off dd will use the toilet and will tear off a huge wad and barely touch herself with it. So then I have to tear off a couple more squares to wipe her good. I've shown her how to tear off just a few squares but she insists on a huge wad. I'm in 3rd tri and have to choose my battles.

Darshani


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Kermit_
*My husband gets rolled up little pieces in there from time to time (completely sickening to me), but I don't. I don't scrub my butt the way he does, for pieces to rip off in there. Front to back one time each with 2 -3 size-of-poo appropriate new wads, and the tp is usually in tact.
OMG. Did I just describe my butt wiping technique online?







*








You are so funny!









Um, ditto... my dh scrubs back and forth and then wonders why his butt is raw!














Duh is all I can say. He spends way too much time "trying" to go to the bathroom etc, which was a learned habit from his mom. He isn't interested in using cloth for himself.







:

I use cloth about 1/2 of the time when I'm at home. Really, I would use it all the time, but I find myself grabbing the TP out of habit. I think cloth wipes are sssooooooo much softer! I'm trying to make the switch to full time (at home) cloth for me.

Once we are done with babies and washing cloth diapers, I would probably use cloth for pees and wash the cloths with any cloth pads I might have (I plan to use the DivaCup mostly though) and wash them with towels.

I recently bought some nice hankies from nuturemama.com and we like them! I plan to buy some more later.

As for guests, I would have a roll put away for guests and just tell them where it is. A lot of people I know are super disposable, germo-phobic (as in antibacterial everything), convenience types so I wouldn't make them use cloth. Maybe in a few years we might though. My MIL is a big plastic/paper user... she even serves Thanksgiving dinner on paper plates!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

We use TP. Maybe TMI but I think it would be quite messy for me to use cloth.
I like the idea of the sprayer but that wouldn't become reality unless the water was warm. I can't imagine that freezing cold water on my bum YEOW!!!!!


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Tabitha - you are very blessed to have so many friends who have similar views to you. I can say quite honestly that IRL I have NONE that come even close to my views on most things, and I consider myself fairly moderate, but still an INTENTIONALLY and CONSCIOUSLY living and parenting person. I don't know anyone IRL that even breastfed past a few weeks, not to mention used cloth diapers or made their own baby food or whatever.... These friends still have value to me, but I come online to "hang out" with more like minded individuals, thank G-D for the internet







is all I can say. My friends would keel over and DIE if I expected them to use cloth wipes. THey don't even really understand my cloth dipes. One person in my *playgroup* even thought I was talking about some new kind of disposables made of real cloth when I was trying to tell her about them :LOL

Well, Stell... you have converted me.







I spent yesterday making about a million flannel/sherpa wipes for me and DH. DH was surprisingly compliant about the whole thing, in fact he didn't even bat an eye.







Last night I gave DH his batch to put in his bathroom and he went in before bed to ... well, ummmm... you know.... Anyway, he came out and got in bed and I asked him:
"So, what do you think"
"Well, umm, they are OK, but they made my butt all wet"
"You don't have to wet them - you can just use them dry like TP"
"ohhhh...."
a while passes as we watch TV...
Then I say:
"Well, I am sorry your butt is wet







"
and he says:
"Oh no, it isn't anymore - I used TP to dry it off."

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL

XOXO

ETA: The reason I don't have any like minded friends is that I live in rural central PA (moved here 4 years ago), work outside the home FT and all my friends are from work. I haven't been able to find any organizations of any kind that could introduce me to more like minded mamas. I just didn't want it to sound like I didn't try, LOL.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by penny31_
*and he says:
"Oh no, it isn't anymore - I used TP to dry it off."

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL
*
that is so damn funny I can't stand it.

HA!


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Penny31, That's so cool!

I think I'm about to convert. You all have convinced me. Here's the deal. I'm an all or nothing person. I use cloth diapers and cloth wipes exclusively for DD (and I know a lot of people use them at home, but not when going out, or other things like that.) So, the problem is that I don't have one of those spray gadgets. We really haven't needed one with our cd'ing system. So, can we still use cloth for our bums without using the spray thingy to clean our bottoms first? Does anyone else do that? Do they come clean? Or do most people only use them for pee's if they don't have the sprayer? If I'm going to convert, it's going to be all the way, no TP in the house (except one way up high for guests!







). Thanks,


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

All I can say is...you are all awesome!! To even consider it at all is amazing. I don't argue that it would be better but for me, I gave up a couple of things after baby number 3 & when I started homeschooling my oldest two. For instance, I used to be more aware of cleaning products & detergents but had to go to a separate store for them. With three kiddies in tow, it became easier to get Tide at the regular grocery & not make the extra trip. Plus, for us, it completely ended my stinky diaper & rash problem that I was having with Henry. I know Tide sucks & is full of chemicals but it does that job & it gets my DH's filthy clothes clean (he is a carpenter). I also use more baby wipes than I did with the first two~especially when I am out. Again, I know they aren't great but sometimes I can only juggle so many balls in the air! So, cloth wipes in the bathroom are out for us. My DH would DIE at the mere mention! So, we're mostly crunchy, homebirthing, breastfeeding, vegetarians who know our limits! Ha!
Hate off to you guys who can keep it all green along with everything else that you do! I am weak!


----------



## mama2kasia (Jan 3, 2004)

Stacey - I think that using cloth wipes is a lot easier than homebirthing, homeschooling, vegetarianing, raising 3 babies, etc. - I am not even going anywhere NEAR any of those, even though I would love to be a little more crunchy than I am.









Scheelimama - I am using them dry for everything and not using the mini-shower - that would be WAY too cold for my tush, LOL. They seem to work fine.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

scheelimama-i dont have a minishower and never have. they work fine and clean up perfectly. good luck to you!

stacey- just a thought- i bought a bulk package of Bi-O-Kleen powder and havent had to make 'the trip' to buy washing powder in a year and a half, and wont have to at least another 6 months or so. My dh is also a dirty guy- he works on rooves and under houses installing solar. Needless to say,his clothes go in their own load :LOL but a little scoop of bi-o-kleen does the trick. buying in bulk , even online, might eliminate the need to go out for soap at all- and the bulk package of biokleen i got is much much cheaper than Tide! Anywhere that carries the brand you want can put in an order for a bulk amount, and you dont have tot pay shipping that way.









tabitha


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Just have to mention-those who have expressed concern over cleanliness with cloth-IMO the dry cloth works as well as or better than the dry TP, and much more comfy







I have come to the conclusion that cloth is much less icky-especially after reading about the klingons (satellites) and stuff. Just a suggestion-why not put a wipe warmer near the toilet if you must have a moist wipe? That would solve the cold water on the tushie some of you were afraid of.
Shan.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

We don't have a mini-shower thingy at our house, either.
I like the wipe warmer idea! On a related note, I put a few of my wipes in a small plastic box & dumped witch hazel liquid over them to use on hemmorhiods when I was pregnant. It felt real good on the perineum, too, after the birth.

I'm needing to make a few more wipes, I think. I have a few thrift-shop flannel nightgowns earmarked for the project.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 15yrsbetweenboys_
*Just have to mention-those who have expressed concern over cleanliness with cloth-IMO the dry cloth works as well as or better than the dry TP, and much more comfy







I have come to the conclusion that cloth is much less icky-especially after reading about the klingons (satellites) and stuff. Just a suggestion-why not put a wipe warmer near the toilet if you must have a moist wipe? That would solve the cold water on the tushie some of you were afraid of.
Shan.*
What a great idea! We have an outhouse and at -40 F wet anything outside is not an option but if I did have plumbing that's what I'd do.


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

Cloth all the way here.

I have a peri bottle to use for poo. I just squirt, then wipe. I keep solution in it... the same as wipe solution. That way, my butt always smells nice and fresh. mmmm

I don't purchase paper towels either. That's what cloth ones are for!

I guess I just don't see it as gross, but I do soak in a wet pail if there is poo or af on it. ... or rinse in the sink before throwing in the washer.

What I usually do is keep the lid to my washer open all day and throw diapers and un-tp in there after each use. Once the washer is full enough for a load, I close the lid and turn it on.

There's just something about cloth.

Imagine yourself going to a fancy hotel. You wash your hands and turn to dry them, only to see some nicely folded hankies to dry your hands with. What is your impression? What restaurant do you think of as classier... the one that wraps your silverware in a paper napkin, or the one that has folded cloth napkins? Paper tablecloth or cloth? I just see cloth as so much nicer in so many ways.

Once you use cloth to wipe, you won't like using paper anymore. It's so soft, and doesn't soak through onto your hand like the paper does. I use a 2-layer killington flannel wipe and fold it in half to wipe. It's 5"X8". By folding it in half, I am making it 4 layers of double napped killington flannel.... You're not gonna soak through that baby just wiping!

As far as guests go... we don't have but a select number of friends that will actually drive all the way out here to visit. Sad, but true. We tend to have to meet them somewhere. That's okay, though... I'm a wahm and my house isn't spotless, but I'm a perfectionist. It would drive me nuts to have guests often.

Teri


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Our cloth family wipes have arrived! We got them from Michelle at www.smjae.com. She's getting back into business! Hooray!

She made some special kid wipes and hankies for Sam too. So soft! So, here we go, wish me luck!

oxox pam


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

TOO COOL!

Leave it to a cool lady from, where was it? FInland to post this.

See here in good old USA we are programmed to think like consumers.

Buy new and throw away LOTS and LOTS!

You should see all the new stuff people throw away, it's unreal.

We are a Super Throw Away Society that should be ashamed of ourselves for buying into that corporation bologne.

Just the other day I saw a commercial for throw away washcloths. Use once and then throw it away...duh. Like those Darn Swiffers weren't bad enough, now they've got throw away bibs, washcloths, pretty soon it will be houses, and people and pets.

Buy new it;s shiny clean, costs a fortune and will make us big corps very very rich and happy.

Anyone heard of the Humanure Handbook? You may think it sounds gross, but you can actually use your own feces and turn it into manure, and feed your garden!

hard to explain in couple of sentances, but check it out, do a search for it, and read. It's a common practice in other countries, called night soil in Asia, and done right, is clean, healthy and waste no want not.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

We use cloth wipes here too, and though dh won't admit it, i know he likes it better than paper. LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by pollywog_
*TOO COOL!

Leave it to a cool lady from, where was it? FInland to post this.

*

Awww Thanks Sarah







....I've lived my whole life in the US but met my Finnish husband online 2 years ago and have been living here and starting our family for the past year. You know it's illegal to advertise baby formula in this country? For that reason alone I wanna stick around (that and the AWESOME pre/antenatal health clinics they have for mamas and babies--which is in the building next to ours).


----------



## kroonkles (Jan 20, 2004)

fascinating topic. I would never suggest to dh to use cloth, but I am thinking of using it myself. I should've bought stock in tp companies when I was pregnant; I was going through a roll a day. I am so much happier using cloth wipes on ds, and I use them to wipe dd's poops too (she's toilet trained), cause regular toilet paper doesn't work. I think I am going to buy some for myself - at least for pee - and it would save a ton of toilet paper! (I actually voted toilet paper only, but after reading/thinking about this topic, I am changing my mind!)


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

My husband gets rolled up little pieces in there from time to time (completely sickening to me), but I don't. I don't scrub my butt the way he does, for pieces to rip off in there. Front to back one time each with 2 -3 size-of-poo appropriate new wads, and the tp is usually in tact.

OMG. Did I just describe my butt wiping technique online?
Kermit, you owe me a new keyboard. I ruined mine spewing coffee from my nose when I read this. Can't.stop.laughing....

I love the idea of cloth wipes. I have certainly used what I refer to as the "pee towel" when we're out of TP but in a million years I could never convince my dh to do it. I'm laughing just thinking about the look on his face if I mentioned it. Oh man.


----------



## StephanieK (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm glad this thread resurfaced. I tried cloth and I love it. I just ordered more baby wipes and use those. It's great. DH isn't doing it, but he may try if I get a mini shower.

Stephanie


----------



## Laughingmommy (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tabitha_
> *like i have mentioned several times in this thread,i keep Tp for my guests as well. few/none of them opt to use it but that is their choice.*
> 
> I am one of those guests. I have to admit, it was a few visits before I felt comfortable using Tabitha's wipes. I am generally very squeamish about body functions. After she told me that she used OUR wipes (GASP!!!), I forced myself to try to use hers at her house. Once I did once, I wondered why it was ever even an issue! Tabitha's is the only place outside of our house where I feel relaxed going to the bathroom.... no itchy (I have eczema), dry, gross, unclean bottom. And she uses all natural cleaners, so no reactions to detergent either!
> ...


----------



## arthead (Nov 25, 2003)

cloths for #1, tp for #2


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Since you're washing cloth diapers anyway, and most of us have learned the beauty and glory of having a mini shower by the toilet, why not spray ourselves when we potty and then wipe ourselves dry with a nice cloth wipe?

My friend Jennie uses cloth wipes for her family, which I applaud wholeheartedly, and admire her for immensely.

However, I have a couple of issues still, I'm slightly ashamed to say, that I cannot get past yet:
1. The diaper sprayer is COLD!
2. I can imagine washing my own wipes, and the kids wipes, but not my hubby's. It still seems







to me.
3. And finally, a very weak excuse, finding the time to make 50 to 100 family wipes.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I MIGHT try it myself but I could never talk DH into it (I dont *think*) though he wont use TP either. He will only use the flushable toddler wipes (I know, I know).

I have stopped using a lot of paper products though. Like we have cut way back on paper towles and use burp cloths (the Gerber ones that are *supposed* to be like CPFs) for cleaning Maxi's hands and face during and after meals. I also use them instead of tissue -- he has been congested and runny nosed lately and I have only used them and no tp. Softer on his skin and easier than carrying around a roll or tp or box of tissues.

Hmmm now I am thinking about it! I dont have a mini shower but a peri bottle and wipes would work just as well. I used only a peri bottle for about 3 weeks after giving birth to avoid touching the stitches for a small tear so I know it works.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

We have been using cloth wipes for about 7 months now. It makes things so much simpler (and cleaner lol). DH was totally against it at first but I asked him to try it for just a week. 3 weeks later after not saying anything I asked what he thought. He raved! I just







that man!

Some ppl get grossed out at the thought of washing the family wipes but I touch/see those less than I do the baby's wipes. We keep a bummis bag hooked on the doorknob & toss the wipes in there, then I dump the bag & wipes in the wash.


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenniebug*
Some ppl get grossed out at the thought of washing the family wipes but I touch/see those less than I do the baby's wipes. We keep a bummis bag hooked on the doorknob & toss the wipes in there, then I dump the bag & wipes in the wash.

I keep meaning to ask you, and never get around to it ~ how many wipes did you make for you and your dh to use on a weekly basis, or however often you wash ~ and how often DO you wash?


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_the_Feather*
I keep meaning to ask you, and never get around to it ~ how many wipes did you make for you and your dh to use on a weekly basis, or however often you wash ~ and how often DO you wash?

We have about 3 dozen or so, hard to keep track! I wash every 2-3 days when I do diaper laundry

If I were to make enough for a week I'd need 5-6 dozen with all of us here lol


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenniebug*
We have about 3 dozen or so, hard to keep track! I wash every 2-3 days when I do diaper laundry

If I were to make enough for a week I'd need 5-6 dozen with all of us here lol

Okay, and I should have asked, what size do you use?


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Hmm they range in size from 8x8 to 3x5 (small ones for pee)


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok. I really really wanna do this.








I was shocked a few days ago, while the mama cloth pad thread was going, when I told dh that we should switch to cloth he said no way. He never says no way about anything! He really is very very easy going. I was shocked and then mad. Stubborn man. But things can change, right?







So I think I'll sneak them in and perhaps run out of TP and see what happens. Of course he can buy and use whatever he wants, but the girls and I can use cloth.








What material do you cloth users prefer? I have some little hemp wipes that I'm not using, but not very many so I am going to have to make or get some. Any suggestions?


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

I am hoping to get a washer sometime this summer, and once I have a washing machine I think I will make the switch, at least for me. I won't force DH one way or the other, but when we run out of toilet paper I think he'll get the hint :LOL

(of course he could always buy it himself and I wouldnt stop him--i just dont see that as likely







)


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

Please excuse anything I might repeat, since I havent' been able to read all the thread yet.

I'm trying to transition to cloth, but TP is a hard habit to break! It's just one of those things that I've always done, and when I'm in the bathroom, I reach for the TP automatically.

We have always used the baby washcloths for dd, and for awhile I thought I would just use those, too. But I somehow have it in my mind that those are *hers*.







I guess I should just get washcloths for me, but for the amount I'd need for a week, that'd get pretty pricey. Maybe I should just stock up a little at a time. (Sorry, kinda thinking out loud here.)

Loon


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_the_Feather*
My friend Jennie uses cloth wipes for her family, which I applaud wholeheartedly, and admire her for immensely.

However, I have a couple of issues still, I'm slightly ashamed to say, that I cannot get past yet:
1. The diaper sprayer is COLD!
2. I can imagine washing my own wipes, and the kids wipes, but not my hubby's. It still seems







to me.
3. And finally, a very weak excuse, finding the time to make 50 to 100 family wipes.

I just read this heh
What I did to build our stash is cut out 6 or more extra wipes when making a customers just in case of an *oops* on the serger, which sometimes happens. Then those become our wipes. I also (for the smaller sized wipes) just use scraps from when cutting out diapers. They are 1 layer unsewn pieces of sherpa. Like you I don't have the time to sit and cut then serge that many wipes so I cheat lol


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't have a serger. How else might I make some, and out of what?


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Some fabrics don't need to be serged as they don't ravel. Hemp fleece and sherpa are too great fabrics for wipes. All you have to do is cut out the size you want and use the 1 layer. You could also take 2 layers and zigzag on a regular sewing machine. It won't look pretty but it is functional


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

The water is too cold for me! I will do it for pee though.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

I consider myself fairly crunchy......used cloth dipes on my dd. But have to say I would never consider using cloth to wipe my ass. Sorry......the germ factor, the smell factor........







Dd just ptrained and its so nice to NOT have that smell

I might consider a bidet.......


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

How are adult germs any different from toddler germs?
I can understand the wish to be done with washing diaper-type laundry, but the ick-factor is totally nil once you argue it out with yourself. There is nothing coming out of your backside that doesn't come out of a toddlers, yk?


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

oftentimes our wipes are cleaner than ds's!

we have 75- 100 single layer flannel wipes, and a stash of couple layer french terry and jersey wipes. The thinner ones are also great for nose blowing! they are all about 8 by 8 rounded squares.

tabitha

ps our home does not stink. (even with a not potty learned toddler.) there is no smell- the wipes sit immersed in a small wet pail, usually with TTO and Lavender EO.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

And where do I put these dirty wipes? In with the laundry basket? Even if I put them in their own basket....I wouldnt wash them with any other laundry. They wouldnt constitute a full load for quite some time. And grown up poop stained wipes that are wet smell a whole lot worse than toddlers IMHO. Also, the water it takes to rinse them off, launder, etc........that alone makes me think its not really worth it environmentally. Id be more likely to get recycled toilet paper than to use wipes, store dirty ones god knows where and add another load just for them...... to my all ready piling laundry. Im not convinced.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

We put ours in a Bummis bag hanging on the back of the door. We never have any smell from them. If I can't get them in a load with diapers I wash them with towels and drop in some TTO and wash on hot, that kills any germs that would be there. Or you could always use a touch of bleach.
Why would you rinse off the wipes? N/M my husband used to be anal like that too and would spray the wipes and the diaper during diaper changes. Really there is no "extra" laundry! Then again I wash 3-4 loads of laundry a day so I don't notice if I have to wash something else. The joys of a large family.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

rainsmom,

i for one am not trying to convince anyone. i know my decision is the best one for me and i have made it. youll have to make your decisions on your own.

recycled TP has *very* little recycled content and takes just as much energy to produce- though slightly less of a (renewable) resource- than regular TP. There is a lot of value to the fact it isnt chlorine bleached, of course, but the product isnt a perfect one, and the first part of the cycle is to REDUCE, then reuse, then recycle.

i have a very energy and water efficient washing system and would not have it any other way. I use natural fiber unbleached fabrics for my wipes. I dont rinse anything out. I use Bi-O-Kleen detergent that i buy in a bulk package made of unbleached paper. I have given _serious_ thought to my choices, and i encourage everyone else to.

we will be using cloth (towels, wipes, produce bags, everything) long after our babies are grown.

tabitha


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Very well said Tabitha!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I can only give you my experience - I have to force myself to stay out of "convince me" mode, because that's naturally how I operate - I apoligize for my argumentative tone in my previous post.

We started using cloth wipes when my I was pregnant & my youngest daughter had just potty trained. We had been using cloth diapers for her, so we did have a diaper pail, so I just kept that in the bathroom next to the toilet where it had been all along. (We use 2 pails at our house - one by the toilet for poopies and one but the changing area for wet-only) I made up a basket of 4-layer 4"x6" flannel wipes - about a dozen or so per person - and put them on the counter next to the toilet.
What I discovered was that even when we didn't have a child in diapers, we still used enough diapers to make a full load each week. Rather than using paper towels, I have always used prefold diapers as cleaning rags, meal wipe-ups, various *bedroom* uses (if ya get my drift), and then I would throw in any other icky towels/rags to complete the load. Menstrual pads also go into the pail.
I don't rinse anything, other than poopy diaper that get dumped/dunked in the toilet. My wash routine uses two wash cycles - once on cold and once on hot - and I haven't had any problem with stuff not getting clean.
FWIW, I haven't bought TP in over 2 years, paper towel for longer than that, and menstrual pads have been off the shopping list for about 8 years now. When you go to all cloth, it really adds up, and makes a whopping ONE extra load of laundry a week.

When we switched to cloth TP, it was mainly because our septic system was going bad and needed replacing. Anything we could do to reduce bulk in the tank was a good thing, so we stopped putting paper down it and reduced flushing to a couple times a day. What I realized after the switch was that I had eliminated a big *toddler* problem in the process - I didn't have to deal with toilet-clogging TP wads, TP all over the floor from a curious kid who couldn't keep her hands off the roll, or wipe-a-phobic kids who were afraid to get poop on their hands. The cloth took care of all of that!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry - I just can't go there!!! NOOOO WAAAYYYYY


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_the_Feather*
My friend Jennie uses cloth wipes for her family, which I applaud wholeheartedly, and admire her for immensely.

However, I have a couple of issues still, I'm slightly ashamed to say, that I cannot get past yet:
1. The diaper sprayer is COLD!
2. I can imagine washing my own wipes, and the kids wipes, but not my hubby's. It still seems







to me.
3. And finally, a very weak excuse, finding the time to make 50 to 100 family wipes.


Sorry I didn't mention that my mini shower bythe toilet is hooked up to the sink, so I choose whatever temperature I want that way (I can reach the sink faucet and everything while sitting on the toilet--it's set up that way next to every toilet in Finland so adults can spray themselves clean with water when they poo, then wipe off).
And to everyone else who thinks it's extra work, or smelly, or whatever, it's not! I just dump my wipes in the pail by the toilet that's for poopy diapers after they've been sprayed, and forget about them. My washing machine is so good I've never had a problem with things not coming clean, even these. And if you spray well with water, hardly any fecal matter is left to smear on the cloth wipes. I don't think I'd feel clean without that blast of the mini shower to do the bulk of the work, now that I've gotten spoiled on it. If you're doing diaper laundry anyway, it doesn't add a thing to your chore list, as they just go in with that, and if you keep ap ail of some sort by the toilet you don't have to set up anything special for them.
JME!


----------

